# Lens cleaning fluid?



## slackercruster (Feb 11, 2012)

Was told breathing fog from your mouth on your lenses can be corrosive? So looking for some cleaning fluid.

I looked at some Zeiss fluid at Walmart...made in China! Zeiss has gone to hell!!

Kinetronics $6.50 fluid at B&H looks to be just rubbing alcohol. (From info at the Kintronics site.)

What do you use to clean your lenses with?


----------



## SCraig (Feb 11, 2012)

If I use any fluid, which is very, very seldom, it's distilled water and alcohol.


----------



## slackercruster (Feb 11, 2012)

SCraig said:


> If I use any fluid, which is very, very seldom, it's distilled water and alcohol.



What is a good mix...50% / 50%?


----------



## SCraig (Feb 11, 2012)

That's probably close to what I use.  I use some little spray bottles and don't reaally measure it.  Just pour in some water and then some alcohol, about half and half.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 11, 2012)

I've been using breath to clean lenses for 30+ years with never a sign of a problem.  In that time, I can count on the fingers of one hand the number of times I've had to use a cleaning fluid.  On those rare occasions, distilled water has always been enough.


----------



## Garbz (Feb 12, 2012)

slackercruster said:


> Was told breathing fog from your mouth on your lenses can be corrosive?



Breathing fog? I.e. condensation on the lens? It's about as pure as good old H2O can get. There's nothing remotely corrosive about it.

On top of that lens coatings are INCREDIBLY resilient to all sorts of chemicals. Pure Alcohol? No problem (actually this is probably the best choice if you're really paranoid). Liquefied Hydrocarbons? Bring it on. Just don't put any ammonia based cleaners on your lens.

On an incidental note I once did something that involved removing a vacuum baked coating from a sheet of glass. I threw pretty much every chemical I could find in the house including all sorts of harsh cleaners at it and it didn't come of. I ended up scratching it off with an aluminium oxide based car polish.


----------



## chuasam (Feb 12, 2012)

slackercruster said:


> Was told breathing fog from your mouth on your lenses can be corrosive. (From info at the Kintronics site.)
> 
> What do you use to clean your lenses with?


Probably because they wanted to sell you some overpriced cleaner.
Zeiss has gone to hell AGES ago. Zeiss Microscopes (the lower end ones) are made in China by a Chinese company and Zeiss merely stamps their name on it. Zeiss Nikon mounts - made by Contax. Zeiss/Sony ...made in China. Zeiss should really call themselves Scheisse at this rate 

OH yeah, Cleaning fluid. I use ROR. Screen Cleaner | Lens Cleaner | LCD Screen Cleaner

Your breath corrosive? That depends on what you ate prior to breathing on your lenses.


----------



## KmH (Feb 12, 2012)

Garbz said:


> slackercruster said:
> 
> 
> > Was told breathing fog from your mouth on your lenses can be corrosive?
> ...


Amen brother!



(OMG! He has ..........Acid Breath!)


----------



## apples (Feb 12, 2012)

a 70-90% solution of ethanol or isopropanol works well for glass; apply to lens paper or those little cloths that come with your glasses and rub til dry 

while breath isnt corrosive to the glass, it can cause moisture build up if you arnt careful or overdo it, which can cause fungal growth, which will eat your glass...so ive heard...


----------



## Garbz (Feb 13, 2012)

apples said:


> it can cause moisture build



Hate to mention the obvious, but this is kinda the point 

Seriously though fungus is a problem in horrendously humid and dark environments where your gear does not get used. I've never seen or heard of a lens in active use start having a fungal problem, and any lens storage should naturally be accompanied with silica gel anyway. The only lens I ever had a fungal problem with spent 5 years in a cupboard without being touched. It's also why buying second hand gear on ebay can be hit and miss in the fungal regard, it's mostly stuff people don't use anymore and want to get rid of.


----------



## Snaps (Feb 13, 2012)

Give me a lens pen every time


----------



## KmH (Feb 13, 2012)

A lens pen, with the exception of its brush, is likely one of the worst tools you can possibly use to clean a lens.


----------



## Snaps (Feb 13, 2012)

KmH said:


> A lens pen, with the exception of its brush, is likely one of the worst tools you can possibly use to clean a lens.



Beg to differ. A rocket blower and lens pen always gives me supeb results


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 13, 2012)

It depends what you have been eating  .

Seriously.. I used to worry so much about this.. now I clean me lens with my t-shirt lol.  If Im not wearing one I use my undershirt.


----------



## MReid (Feb 13, 2012)

I always keep my lens caps on but when I get some dust I use breath and a cotton t-shirt.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 14, 2012)

i just use the same lens cleaning fluid for my glasses. Its basically just distilled water and alcohol. Micro fiber cloth and a tiny bit of fluid. It does not take much at all. I usually try to clean with just a cloth first to see if that will get the job done.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 14, 2012)

I haven't had to use anything other than a blower on my lenses in quite a long while but I've used high quality lens tissue with good results when needed. I use my breath, I find all those lens solutions make more work out of it.


----------



## Garbz (Feb 15, 2012)

Snaps said:


> Beg to differ. A rocket blower and lens pen always gives me supeb results



I'm sure it does, the problem with lenspens is they act like a buffing wheel. If you have any spec remotely hard enough to scratch glass the pen will hold it and gently grind it over the lens surface as you wipe. That and they aren't disposable so the longer you own it the more likely it is to do damage. The microfibre bristles on the other side though are fantastic, I own a lenspen just for them.


----------



## chuasam (Feb 15, 2012)

Lens cleaning fluid is a luxury, just use spit and a clean tissue.


----------



## Austin Greene (Feb 15, 2012)

Garbz said:
			
		

> I'm sure it does, the problem with lenspens is they act like a buffing wheel. If you have any spec remotely hard enough to scratch glass the pen will hold it and gently grind it over the lens surface as you wipe. That and they aren't disposable so the longer you own it the more likely it is to do damage. The microfibre bristles on the other side though are fantastic, I own a lenspen just for them.



Isn't that why in the instructions they tell you to use the brush, then scrub?


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 15, 2012)

Instead of a fluid just buy a couple of lens pens. They are the shiz nit for cleaning lenses.


----------



## Austin Greene (Feb 15, 2012)

Schwettylens said:
			
		

> ll  If Im not wearing one I use my undershirt.


 For all those Boudoir shoots, right?


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 15, 2012)

I REALLY should read before I post sometimes!


----------



## bratkinson (Feb 16, 2012)

If the lens needs cleaning, it must be time to replace it!....NOT!


----------



## omtech (Feb 18, 2012)

Industry datndard for cleaning lenses:  denatured alcohol or methanol, sometimes mixed with acetone.  Available in pint cans at your local hardware store.  That's ALL you need, nothing fancy from a camera store (which is probably mostly water). I'm hoping the "spit and tissue" response was a joke.   John


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 18, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Instead of a fluid just buy a couple of lens pens. They are the shiz nit for cleaning lenses.



I have 2 of them!  They are awesome!!


----------



## epatsellis (Feb 25, 2012)

I prefer reagant grade methanol or acetone, kimwipes or pec pad and drag technique will give you a spotless surface every time.


----------



## Tony S (Feb 26, 2012)

Another case for using the top rack of the dishwasher, just make sure to use some water spot remover with the soap.

BTW, using ispopropyl alcohol (rubbing alcohol to most folks) will leave a film on the lens. If you must use alcahol stick to usnig denatured alcohol or methanol.


----------



## JMorris271 (Feb 26, 2012)

I use the No Glare Lens Cleaner for Opitics sold in an 8oz bottle at Sams Club, I refill my little spray  bottle when needed that fits in my back pack. Use a cotton TShirt in a circular motion. Very satisfied with this.


----------

